# Knee and pedal spindle



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Ive heard the common advice that says your knee cap should intersect the pedal spindle on the vertical axis, but I've seen this vary wildly among other riders (pros and joes). What are the advantages and/or disadvantages of your knee being infront or behind the pedal spindle?

How are you riding? Where is your knee in relationship to the pedal spindle, and how did you get there?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Actually, the measurement is taken from the base of the kneecap and the pedal at the 9 (or forward) position. With the bike level, a weighted string (or similar) is dropped and (at the baseline, or zero position) intersects the spindle. It's called KOPS (knee over pedal spindle) and should be considered a starting point.

Re: the advantages/ disadvantages of a forward, back or over position, there are a number of opinions/ theories, but I've found that (as with most fit parameters) experimentation and finding the best compromise is the best course to take. It's important to get this right though, because it affects f/r weight distribution - an important aspect of getting fit right (assumes the rider has been sized correctly).

Speaking of opinions, I'm of the mind that one of the most common mistakes fitters make is to position a recreational rider too far forward, leading to fit issues like hand/ arm discomfort. For this reason, I often advise riders to adjust the saddle aft (or rearward) ~5mm's from KOPS. In most instances, this is a good compromise between power and maintaining proper f/r weight distribution. Obviously this doesn't work for everyone; time trialers being one example.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

The Myth of KOPS

I haven't a clue where my knees fall in relation to the pedal spindle, other than somewhere above the pedals. My fitter goes by the alternatives outlined in the article above, and I go my how my muscles are recruited and engaged during the pedal stroke.

I've learned where in my legs my best power comes from, and conveniently, that also is the same place I feel most comfortable in the saddle. I go by that, telling my fitter where I feel it in my legs, and he takes it from there.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No myth*



brucew said:


> The Myth of KOPS.


Only the uninformed or people wishing to put up a straw man argument suggest that KOPS is the correct setup for riding. As PJ352 said, it is just a starting point. There are way to many variables in body dimensions to suggest that any given position is right for everyone.


----------

